# Couple truck/equipment pics



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

had nothing to do today so i took some pictures 
our f550 is all cleaned up ready to go back into the shop
my truck all dirty havent had a nice day to clean it 
Tjs black f350 this truck has a 200gal spray rig w/ 8 foot boom that we had to take out for an early morning mission


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

some more sorry about the crappy shots inside i was just to lazy to pull the stuff out


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

some very nice trucks! whats up with the red one? old company colors or did you buy it used and not bother painting it? how do you like the liquid de-icing??


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the red one was just never painted as you can see it still has the old logo too from about 5 years ago..
Its one of those things. When you have the time you dont have the money and when you have the money you dont have the time...Im ganna put a flat bed on it so ill paint it when we do that...
The liquid has had a big learning curve but i think we are gitting it now..It deff works im my application
we have been running salt brine and have been playing with liquid calcium..


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice fleet. I really like the black 6.0L.


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

Now thats one hell of an operation!! I vote for more pictures! HA


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

hey Allan,,,how you doing ??


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

Your trucks look great, I love the hooklifts, are you still running a liquid unit on the 550 like you had before? Also where in CT do you get your liquids from?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

nice trucks you have there!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

WingPlow ive been good...How about you ?
Im not running any liquid on the f550 this year cause the truck is on a diff site that doesnt require liquid...Im going to be seting up a sprayer on the t300 soon though..
We are getting our liquid in bulk from a couple diff bulk suppliers from out of state..We are still in the trail stages with a couple different players...We dont buy huge volumes of just one product..
im not sure if i posted these on here but here is some clean pictures of the t300


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Found some more.. This was a while ago but ive got nothing to do today so stop me if you guys dont wanna see anymore


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

all those excavators are yours? no skid? do you use the box truck for a sidewalk crew during winter or just park it? the pickup with a flatbed body will make it really efficient!


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

eglc if you look threw the volvo boom,theres a cat skid facing the woods.. Nice pics!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

The volvo 140 and 50d are a good freind of mine we do alot of work with him so his stuff is always at my yard..
Yes we have a skid its a 246 Cat heres a pic


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Your shop looks good allen, how is your year going this year? do you still have the blizzard plow for the skid?


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

looks like you beat me to the post by seconds


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

EGLC;1179744 said:


> all those excavators are yours? no skid? do you use the box truck for a sidewalk crew during winter or just park it? the pickup with a flatbed body will make it really efficient!


The box truck is used for winter storage.. yah i really wanted to put the bed on this week but i had a problem with our case loader and had to dump the money i had saved up into the case..maybe next month..


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a nice flat bed with a new deck and a brand new hoist from hartford truck. You may remember the flat bed haha, I never ended up putting it on my truck so it has a fresh deck on it, all diamond plate and a brand new hoist sitting in a box.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hmmm how much??? would you seperate the hoist cause i wasnt ganna put one on the truck..
was this the bed i had?


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

what else do you guys do besides plowing?


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

it is but has a complete new deck on it. The only thing is the head board has not been reattached since i put the floor on. I was going to cut it down to fit the height of the cab on what ever truck i was going to put it on. yea I would seperate it but the hoist was only like 1600. I could do the hole thing for 2 grand... hoist and bed


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

foxriderdrew93;1179805 said:


> what else do you guys do besides plowing?


Lawn maint is our big thing.. walls are 2nd , excavation , dumpsters .and just about anything else a client can ask for we will do it..we dont do much plowing anymore due to low ballers.. we only run our 5 trucks 2 hired trucks 2 skids and one loader..


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

ahh thats cool. i do a 3 family house right off of rte 6. i cant remember the road name.but its like a mile from the chevy dealer. if ya ever need a hand with something,send me a pm im always trying to help do something haha.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

our shop is only a half mile from the chevy dealer ..so you must be close..


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

do you know where the waterwheel is? i jsut looked up the road in my laptop. its on Emmett street. im from waterbury though.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

foxriderdrew93;1179874 said:


> do you know where the waterwheel is? i jsut looked up the road in my laptop. its on Emmett street. im from waterbury though.


yes thats not to far from my shop.. We do the McDonalds in waterbury on chase parkway 
and some other smaller commercials in the waterbury area.. 
some more pics from this fall


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

ohh nice, i think i saw them plowing it the other night. Nice work..ill pm you my cell if you ever need any help.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

You have a very nice set up


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I always like seeing pics of your stuff. Your trucks all seem to be upfitted really efficiently.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

threeleaf;1179919 said:


> yes thats not to far from my shop.. We do the McDonalds in waterbury on chase parkway
> and some other smaller commercials in the waterbury area..
> some more pics from this fall


Of course the machine is chained down inside the box right? I thought some guy from Caledon here was interested in your pete? I think his handle is KubotaDave lol and loves Orange tractors with a passion.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Creek View Prop;1179792 said:


> I have a nice flat bed with a new deck and a brand new hoist from hartford truck. You may remember the flat bed haha, I never ended up putting it on my truck so it has a fresh deck on it, all diamond plate and a brand new hoist sitting in a box.


how much you looking to sell the bed for??


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Grassman09;1181046 said:


> Of course the machine is chained down inside the box right? I thought some guy from Caledon here was interested in your pete? I think his handle is KubotaDave lol and loves Orange tractors with a passion.


It never gets chained when im drivin lol but when the normal driver is running the truck he always takes a min to put atleast one on 
Yah im trying to spec a new truck for this spring and he is 1st on the list but i think his name was CaseDave and he had a bunch of red tractors painted green hmmmm


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Jelinek61;1181027 said:


> I always like seeing pics of your stuff. Your trucks all seem to be upfitted really efficiently.


Thank you.. efficient is what we look for when building them but second is shinny alumminum


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

where is your shop ? right next to terryville chevy? Very impressive!! Id like to pick up a skid steer i have one decent size commerical account i can really use it on insted of 3 trucks.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

braceyaself;1181242 said:


> where is your shop ? right next to terryville chevy? Very impressive!! Id like to pick up a skid steer i have one decent size commerical account i can really use it on insted of 3 trucks.


The shop is up on N Harwinton ave next to the new terryville high school..
once you start plowing with the skid you cant seem to get back in a truck...Im working on putting together a case tractor with a blizzard power plow and back blade for next year if we get an account im bidding..i really wanna be like like kubotadave guy..i just cant afford green or orange...


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah man, i wanna buy one but i wanna pay all these current bills i have off and start to earn some money lol. howd you guys do that last storm? i lost a tranny and had a plow frame snap on one of my guys great night haha


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice equipment!


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the 550 when it was new 
and my new spreader after i got hit
some old ones but i really have nothing to do


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

really love the look of those roll offs, such a great idea for landscape/hardscape crews. I loved it when I had the privilege to use one for a couple years, makes things so much easier.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

threeleaf;1181126 said:


> It never gets chained when im drivin lol but when the normal driver is running the truck he always takes a min to put atleast one on
> Yah im trying to spec a new truck for this spring and he is 1st on the list but i think his name was CaseDave and he had a bunch of red tractors painted green hmmmm


Yea that's the guy. 1 chain is better then non.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Grassman09;1181550 said:


> Yea that's the guy. 1 chain is better then non.


thats what i always say lol


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

some pictures of our liquid sprayer


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

Allen,
Where did you buy the bobcat 2410 and how many wheel loaders are u running this year ? I'm looking for a used 2410 later on this year, however I might just buy a skid first before if I can't find a good 2410 for sale. Also how do you like the fishers ? I'm stuck a 9' hd or a 9'2'' boss power vxt.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

the 2410 was bought at an auction because i really needed a yard machine..It wasnt my first choice but it works. It only loads salts at the shop so i dont really use it all the time..We run 2 loaders 2 skid steers and the boabcat back at the shop.. 
i like the fishers but i have nothing to base my opinion on. ive never had anything else..i can tell you they are simple and hardly ever break.. We beat the hell out of our stuff and really dont maintain things so in my book Fisher is the best...lol


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

spraying rig in a video


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

you want to sell that black truck? haha listen what kind of light bar is on top?


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

hey allen if your going to be around this weekend or next week i'd like to check out how you set up that sprayer on your spacesaver. im worried about rotting mine out but might give it a shot. pm me your number if you want


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

ok will do...It was really simple and we are on our second year with running it...If I recall it cost us like 400dollars to do the whole thing with the valve and the bar...give me a call today if you want the truck is actually up at Farminton Vally Power equipment so you can go veiw it up there anytime you want....
My Number Is 860 209 3844


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Matt10486;1185935 said:


> you want to sell that black truck? haha listen what kind of light bar is on top?


Not sure on the light bar sorry ill have to ask..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

light bar looks like a whelen mini edge.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

yep thats it


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

also i noticed on the spray rig the stream seems to be pretty straight right to the ground, are their diffrent spray heads you can use to make it more of a fan pattern and not as direct, seems like it would work better with a spread out stream, Again im no expert on spray rigs.

such as this one.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

We have tried fan tips and it really didnt work as good as the flood tip ...You can change them really quik and it all depends on what you are trying to melt..We use the fan tips on a day like today when it was only a dusting but we always use the flood for pre treating...


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've always thought that the fan tips would work better also. But everybody i see has the more direct nozzles. It must melt that strip first then creep its way out as vehicles drive on it.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Jelinek61;1186865 said:


> I've always thought that the fan tips would work better also. But everybody i see has the more direct nozzles. It must melt that strip first then creep its way out as vehicles drive on it.


We use the stream nozzels when there is snow pack and fan tips wont let you bust through it..and cars seem to track it better with the stream


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks Good Alan! Tell them the truth though. Which plow is the best one you have?

Interested in a triaxle Mack hooklift? There is a guy in Jersey selling one


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL Matt ill say it the blizzard is my fav...I can say one thing i thought you were crazy running around with that expandable plow..I always said it would only last one storm with one of us running it...I guess ill eat my own words it has been trouble free even in the worst possible enviroment...I would deff buy another...In fact ive been looking for one for our other skid..
No more trucks for now "Its hard ballin on a budget"
allen


----------



## braceyaself (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you guys do the Wachoiva bank in wolcott? Could have sworn I seen one of your trucks there.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

braceyaself;1190879 said:


> Do you guys do the Wachoiva bank in wolcott? Could have sworn I seen one of your trucks there.


Yes we had to help a freind out we also had to do the Stop and Shop up on rt69 
we dont have the contracts for these we were just helping a freind


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1190818 said:


> LOL Matt ill say it the blizzard is my fav...I can say one thing i thought you were crazy running around with that expandable plow..I always said it would only last one storm with one of us running it...I guess ill eat my own words it has been trouble free even in the worst possible enviroment...I would deff buy another...In fact ive been looking for one for our other skid..
> No more trucks for now "Its hard ballin on a budget"
> allen


Check out the new CurbRunners.....I will never wear out my wings now. Steve just welded them on tonight. This is the back up LP Now I have to find a truck for the plow


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice... Steve and I were just talking about doing that to mine.. The sides on ours is so worn there is not place to bolt the cutting edge to anymore so we are going to have to rebuild the whole side...


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

threeleaf;1179919 said:


> yes thats not to far from my shop.. We do the McDonalds in waterbury on chase parkway
> and some other smaller commercials in the waterbury area..
> some more pics from this fall


yaaa we did the plowing at mcdonalds last year you were doing the landscaping there last year to rite


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

do you guys still plow it?
Yah we have had them for a long time...It sucks that Al sold out and we have to deal with these new people.. But they pay so really cant complain


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1192494 said:


> very nice... Steve and I were just talking about doing that to mine.. The sides on ours is so worn there is not place to bolt the cutting edge to anymore so we are going to have to rebuild the whole side...


Damn, You gotta spend some money to save money sometimes.....New edges for the entire plow will run you about $600 then another $300 for the carbides


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

hlntoiz;1192697 said:


> Damn, You gotta spend some money to save money sometimes.....New edges for the entire plow will run you about $600 then another $300 for the carbides


well it has made me money so next season ill spend some moneys and have steve rebuild the entire plow so we wont have problems...\
You all ready for the BIG ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

threeleaf;1192757 said:


> well it has made me money so next season ill spend some moneys and have steve rebuild the entire plow so we wont have problems...\
> You all ready for the BIG ONE!!!!!!!


Let'r rock! I am as ready as I will ever be. You?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

we have been playing with this stuff for 3 days and im really thinking about not offering snow services anymore.. My trucks are dirty my loaders are getting beat to hell and im shot LOL I must say this every year
well here are some pics of our bigs storm... Sorry this was all i got cause i didnt really work in the feild much on snow moving detail...
The kenworth has been running and has not been back to the shop since Wed so as you can see its dirty..


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

you can send some of the white gold my way !!!! I'm going back to my bobcat dealer to see if I can find a nice bobcat 2410 loader hopefully.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

pic 1 is the truck ive been driven cause my truck for some reason doesnt wanna run in this cold weather.. im just to lazy to try and drain the water out of the fuel so im waiting till the wrench turner comes back in on monday..
some more of the skid steer.. It took us about an hour to get the bucket out of the snow pile it was in..
some snow piles at one of our bigger accounts


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

teamgreendude;1198465 said:


> you can send some of the white gold my way !!!! I'm going back to my bobcat dealer to see if I can find a nice bobcat 2410 loader hopefully.


you sure do want one of them !!! Come and get mine if you want ...


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

How much ? I'm going back next thursday to demo a t-320 wesportwesportwesportwesport


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

get the t 320 the 2410 has nothing on that....the 2410 is a very slow and clumzy loader and the only job we use it for is loading salt it doesnt move anyother time of the year because its so slow...


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

threeleaf;1198522 said:


> get the t 320 the 2410 has nothing on that....the 2410 is a very slow and clumzy loader and the only job we use it for is loading salt it doesnt move anyother time of the year because its so slow...


I've been reading up and I talked to a guy that has one, he says it's great for snow.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i dunno i just think it doesnt have a very fast travel speed and the hydros really lack in the control area..Take a large frame skid with 2 speed.. you can grade with it load trucks fast and move massive amounts of snow..or look into a mini loader like the volvo l20 or deere 244j they are fast and have great control..I just dont like the 2410 for some reason maybe its the bumpy ride.


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

teamgreendude;1185769 said:


> Allen,
> Where did you buy the bobcat 2410 and how many wheel loaders are u running this year ? I'm looking for a used 2410 later on this year, however I might just buy a skid first before if I can't find a good 2410 for sale. Also how do you like the fishers ? I'm stuck a 9' hd or a 9'2'' boss power vxt.


fisher all the way!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

schneckloth;1199196 said:


> fisher all the way!


No way, By far the best V plow out there right now is the Boss. With the high mulboards for windrowing the snow and the speed of the hydros you can't match it. If I was going to buy a V it would def be a Boss right now.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

ive never tried a boss v plow but can tell you i had the center pin in my ez v break off in the middle many times..Today we had one made with some stronger steal to see if that helps..


----------

